

A Journey in Other Worlds: A Romance of the Future (1894) - samclemens
http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/a-journey-in-other-worlds-a-romance-of-the-future-1894

======
danso
A little OT, but this Public Domain Review site is really a beautiful
manifestation of the work that the Open Knowledge Foundation and the Internet
Archive does on the behalf of public domain...just goes to show what a little
curation can do to really bring out an appreciation of a hard-to-fathom
mountain of knowledge.

Also a little OT: I hadn't known that the person behind Waldorf Astoria died
on the Titanic, nevermind was an amateur inventor, nevermind was an early
dreamer of space travel. Will have to keep that in mind next time I visit that
[opulent] hotel.

~~~
bane
The Internet Archive is one of the shining jewels of the Information Age. It's
humbling to think that you could find something interesting/entertaining to
read/watch/play there that could occupy every single waking moment of the rest
of your life and it won't cost you a single penny.

They also have the single best e-book reader for the web that I've ever seen.

I was unaware of the PD Review, but it's now on my daily browsing list.
Fantastic stuff.

